# My siamese algae eater is sooooo fat



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

His head looks too small for his body, he's as big around as a quarter. His buddy is the same length but way skinyer. Thoughts?


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Must be like mine, eating nothing but algae wafers and laying around all day.


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

My Gold gourami is fat compared to my Blue Gourami and they are the same size. I don't know what it is. I'm pretty sure it's not dropsy as most of my Giant Danio's got.


----------



## trix25 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah my siamese algae eater really never ate any algae. Just like yours it got fat eating everything else.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i have 3 and you can tell which is the more aggressive eater. when it swims you could almost see the chub wiggle like a large woman wearing a bikini on the beach.

The good news is they haven't grown lethargic yet and continue to do the cross leaf nibbling.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

That's why I got rid of mine. They are good young but as they age they are worthless. When I observed mine hogging the food from my cories, they had to go, lol. I will never purchase them again. They are lazy and bullies imo and I don't recall them putting a dent in my algae.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Is it pregnant?


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

psalm18.2 said:


> Is it pregnant?


Technically that's impossible. It's not a live bearer. Its definitely from being greedy. In the picture its still trying to eat, lol. They don't know their limit when it comes to getting enough to eat. If you let them, they will eat til they explode.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

haha that's awesome


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Opps. I meant egg bound.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Its been that fat for a while now, I call him my hotdog with fins. I was watching him last night and he couldn't swim straight up no matter how much he tried, he ended up having to swim diagonally. They both eat tons of algae, I'm going through a brown algae bloom from changing my lights and I'm afraid he's gonna go from hotdog with fins to sausage with fins.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

They must be fairly young then. As they get older they tend to eat less and less algae, rendering them ineffective imo. Usually when they cease to consume algae they bully others for food. You can help keep them honest by skipping a day or two with feedings. This way, if they are hungry, they can go on the hunt for algae and be less dependent on fish food.


----------



## Chandru0072 (Jun 5, 2013)

The tank in purview has limited scope for sufficient algae..I too feel he is happy with the fish food..


----------

